# 200sx turbo question



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

can u plz help me out.i purchased a 91 200sx 1.8 turbo.the car`s turbo is broken and since i want to begin tuning my engine i would like to know what kind of turbo u reccomend me guyz for street racing and regular driving in town.i`m not planning in achieving more than 300-320hp after the engine tuning.hope u can help me,it`s my first nissan so i`m not very documented on the compatible performance-parts.thanks alot!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would take it you have the CA18DET! You will at least need a garrett GT2530 or a T3T04B, at least 550cc injectors, better fuel pump, f/p regulator and a decently tuned ecu.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

scan if you have the ca18det you really need to holla at boost_boy... as you can see he's choc full o' info on that car


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

thanks man i will


----------

